# Froztitanz's Jnats



## Froztitanz

The Golden Hour Series (Natsuyas)


----------



## Froztitanz

Sunlight series: (Renge Suitas)


----------



## Olsen

Those renge suitas.... Holly cow!


----------



## Luftmensch

Olsen said:


> Those renge suitas.... Holly cow!



Agreed.... gorgeous!


----------



## Froztitanz

For ease of reference, I've catalogued these stones on my ig account too.


----------



## Froztitanz

Nakayama Maruka Toishi


----------



## EricEricEric

Would be very curious to know what you thought of these stones, was this Nakayama tomae better for you than your Nakayama suita we had talk about before?


----------



## Froztitanz

Your browser is not able to display this video.






This particular nakayama is slightly softer than most of the nakayama suitas I've tried and yet is finer.

It is still a hard stone, but with some atoma action, it turns quite a bit softer and is stupidly easy to use. It hasn't spat out a single scratchy particle in the hours of use on it.

Notice that while having a very nice kasumi finish, the details/banding in the cladding is still brought out very nicely.

This particular stone is special to me because there aren't many stones out there (that I've tried) that are this hard, fine, yet easy to use and can still reveal this much detail.


----------



## Froztitanz




----------



## Froztitanz

Ohira Renge Suita:


----------



## Froztitanz

Umajiyama Renge Suita:


----------



## Froztitanz

Collection update:


----------



## Froztitanz

Shoubudani Renge Suitas:


----------



## Froztitanz

Suitas Galore


----------



## Froztitanz




----------



## Froztitanz

This Ashidani Renge Suita deserves a post all on its own.


----------

